# VA1 Zamp vom Thermodos R.I.P



## Anja1Blue

Zamp passed away on March 2nd, he was only 8 years old. No cause of death has been given...those of you who were fans of Zamp might be interested in this tribute, posted on the Videx website.

http://www.videx.com/THE_LEGEND_ZAMP.htm

Beautiful dog.....
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Anja1Blue

Correction to link: THE LEGEND - ZAMP


----------



## Samba

Sad news....too young.:teary:


----------



## mjbgsd

Wow 8 is too young to go


----------



## LARHAGE

So sad, I loved this dog.


----------



## Freddy

What a beautiful tribute. He was a gorgeous dog too. 

Sorry for your loss. I lost a bitch to an intestinal tumor 3 years ago. The vet thought she ate something, told me not to sweat it, and she'd call when the surgery was over. I got a call a half hour later to tell me of the tumor, and that she would have to be put down immediately. The hardest part was not being able to say goodbye. 

It took a while to heal. What a wonderful girl.

Sorry for your loss. He will not be replaced, and you are fortunate to have had the time you spent with him.


----------



## shilohsmom

RIP little one. You will be missed.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Unconfirmed (by the family) report is that Zamp died of cancer, diagnosed three months ago.

Freddy this wasn't my dog - he was the German Sieger (showline champion) in 2006 and was owned by the Dieterich family.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## CaseysGSD

:0(
This is my puppys grandpa.


----------



## Sashmom

I love the last pic of Zamp with the hat on. What a stunning dog, gone too soon R. I. P. Zamp


----------



## Linzi

CaseysGSD,Zamp was also the granpa of my dog Acer,what a small world we live in.
Linzi


----------



## CaseysGSD

Linzi said:


> CaseysGSD,Zamp was also the granpa of my dog Acer,what a small world we live in.
> Linzi


There are a few on here, all beautiful of course 

Nice to meet you, would love to see a picture of Acer!


----------



## Renofan2

Does anyone know if cancer was confirmed and if so what kind? I have a Zamp daughter so would just like to know for sure if it was cancer.

He was a beautiful dog. 

Cheryl


----------



## SnoopandWolfy

Linzi said:


> CaseysGSD,Zamp was also the granpa of my dog Acer,what a small world we live in.
> Linzi





CaseysGSD said:


> There are a few on here, all beautiful of course
> 
> Nice to meet you, would love to see a picture of Acer!


Yeah, Zamp was my pup's grandfather too.. Very sad, beautiful looking dog.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Renofan2 said:


> Does anyone know if cancer was confirmed and if so what kind? I have a Zamp daughter so would just like to know for sure if it was cancer.
> 
> He was a beautiful dog.
> 
> Cheryl


I don't believe the family ever discussed the reason for Zamp's passing publicly. The statement that he died of cancer was posted on a number of blogs including one by Julie Richards-Mostosky. She had taken her female to the Dieterich's to have her mated with one of Zamp's sons. Presumably she was privy at that time to this particular information. I doubt if we will ever know what type of cancer it was. Many breeders/owners of high profile dogs are very reluctant to discuss an early death - so we are left with sketchy information and no way really to find out the truth.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Deuce

Such ashame.


----------



## Liesje

Yes, Julie has very nice litters from Digger and from Zamp himself. However I do not think they told her anything that she was holding back. I remember she said to me she was concerned about Zamp, but not because of something they said but that she noticed he wasn't listed for any more breedings (which I think you can see if you are an SV member?). Then sure enough a short while later his death was announced.  Julie has some very nice pictures on her blog of the Dieterich family and their dog Quattro being awarded VA last month. It is evident that they love their dogs very much and even the VA dogs are cherished pets.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Julie's blog specifically says he had cancer, if that information didn't come from the owners then the question I suppose is where did it originate. (Not that it matters really, except I suppose to people who might have his offspring.) A number of young dogs have died recently (Astana Alfons, Ex von Arline, to name two) and I don't recall seeing any statement as to what happened with them, even though a lot of people did their best to try and find out. I agree that the Dieterichs seem to have a love for their dogs which transcends the usual - I'm sure they had a myriad of monetary offers for Zamp, but he was more important to them than financial gain. In this day and age that is amazingly refreshing.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Liesje

There were half a dozen threads on the pedigree database. I don't know who got the information but everyone found out the same time. It was not a matter of a few people knowing and not telling. Julie told me she suspected something but did not know details. Several people noticed that he stopped getting breedings.


----------



## AXO

I will be getting one of his great great great grandsons in 21 days. . My family is super excited! Zamp was an incredible GSD!


----------



## My5dogs

We will be getting one of his offspring as well my pups mom is a granddaughter of Zamp


----------



## saleem

AXO said:


> I will be getting one of his great great great grandsons in 21 days. . My family is super excited! Zamp was an incredible GSD!


where will you be getting the puppy from? Also who is the father? I have one of his great great great grandson too! and he is a stunner! check him out here.
Gucci Ze Zevlova Dvora


----------



## billtcat

I am so fortunate to have a Son of Zamp. He is the most amazing creature I have ever known.


----------



## Joycevom

RIP one of Zamp's "daughters" Joyce VOM Suentelstein. Date of Death February 2, 2019 
12. 5 years old. cancer. (sudden onset, fast growing, incurable, inoperable, ). 


V Joyce vom Suentelstein 
ZVV1
Kkl 1 
Dam born: 25. August 2006

VA1 Zamp vom Thermodos SCHH3 (father)

V19 BSZS 2005 Rimini Suentelstein SCHH3 (mother)


----------



## kmarie

Zamp was my dog's great-grandfather and, like him, a truly magnificent GSD. Blaze passed suddenly in February 2021, at almost 10 years of age, of a hemangiosarcoma on his heart. We were so blessed to have his glorious presence and loving companionship. RIP.


----------

